# Let's see those home screens and wallpapers!!!



## Dazednconfused

Every site has at least one of these. I love seeing how other people set up their phones, so I figured I would get one started here. It's a great way to get new ideas and share wallpapers with other members. I'll get it started with my current setup.

Running Deck's Gingerbread Rom with alot of things themed on my own. Used UOT kitchen for the the base setup and themed most of the png's to my liking.


----------



## DaX05

That's pretty good! Only f there good themes that looks like yours for Theme Chooser

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Dazednconfused

Thanks. I would build some themes if I knew more about xml's. I can do a lot with png's and photoshop, but its the actual script that throws me off. If there was just a base setup I would be ok. I haven't even tried messing with theme apk's for CM7 yet.


----------



## josehu

That's one awesome theme u have


----------



## josehu

That's one awesome theme u have

This is mine, using crimson void.


----------



## Dazednconfused

Thank you. I'm working on some Custom Dialer's now. I might start a thread on them. Ill include a couple of screenshots. I've tested on CM7 but they should work on stock as well. If anybody would like to test one out for me send me a message.


----------



## irishrally

Attached.


----------



## irishrally

Sorry about double post.


----------



## sagarpruthi

irishrally said:


> Sorry about double post.


hey how did u get that lockscreen?


----------



## irishrally

sagarpruthi said:


> hey how did u get that lockscreen?


I use Widget Locker from the market, set a custom wallpaper and download locker themes from within the app.


----------



## sagarpruthi

thanks for the info.


----------



## Bongzilla

View attachment 1801


WidgetLocker
SiMiClock
Clockr Evolution
Minimal Bread
Launcher Pro

Deck/Matrix


----------



## sean84

My new lockscreen!


----------



## UnMasDos

So, here's mine









Lockscreen :









Homescreen :









App Drawer :









About :









- WidgetLocker 2.2 with Honeycomb themes
- GO Launcher EX 2.63
- ICS Themes for GO Launcher EX by kovdev
- Fancy Widget with MIUI Style Clock Widget
- Roboto fonts from ICS dump


----------

